# Please note that Holders of Asylum seeker permit cannot apply for Temporary Residence



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Asylum seeker permit indicates that the individual is yet to be declared as a Refugee of the country. And the law says only refugees can apply for TRP or PRP after 5 years of continuous stay in the country. Hence holders of Asylum seeker permit cannot apply for Temporary Residence Permit or Permanent Residence Permit unless his Refugee status is confirmed by the Standing Committee for Refugee Affairs (SCRA).so how to solve this problem to apply for permit?


----------

